# Mit NetBeans AWT-Programme entwickeln?



## thomas.g (13. Jul 2005)

Hi,

ich möchte aus mehreren Gründen meine GUI von einem Programm nicht mit Swing machen sondern mit AWT.
Derzeit arbeite ich mit NetBeans doch das unterstützt anscheinend nur Swing.
Gibt es eine IDE wo man AWT auch entwerfen kann?
thx

_L-ectron-X hat den Titel präzisiert._


----------



## neXyon (13. Jul 2005)

Netbeans unterstützt AWT genauso wie Swing!
Im Form Editor einfach bei den Icons der Swing Komponenten genauer schaun, da kannst auch son ding mit AWT "ausfahren" und dann "fahrst" du das Swing ding "ein" und schonhast nur noch AWT da...


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Jul 2005)

Das AWT wird eigentlich von so gut wie allen IDE's unterstützt.
Aber du musst die IDE nicht wechseln, NetBeans bringt das auch.


----------



## Roar (13. Jul 2005)

wie wärs mit code selber schreiben? dann wärst du an gar keine ide gebunden...


----------



## thomas.g (14. Jul 2005)

gut, ich habs gefunden.
Ich weiß nicht, weil einige den Vorschlag gemacht haben, einfach alles selber schreiben: Ich finde ohne Form-Editor ist es ziemlich schwer eine GUI zu entwickeln, da man ja nicht sofort sieht, wie es aussieht.


----------

